# Bikekauf in Herne



## vespenfreund (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

weiss jetzt nicht ob der Thread hier richtig untergebracht ist aber ich versuchs mal hier da ich Intensefahrer bin (M6).
Ich möchte mir ein Rad ( Ghost) bei ebay kleinanzeigen kaufen. da das aber ziemlich weit weg ist von mir (600km) wollte ich hier mal fragen ob den Kauf für mich jemand übernehmen könnte und mir das Bike per Post (gut verpackt und gegen Bezahlung) schicken kann.
Wohnt hier von euch jemand in der Nähe oder kennt jemand der das übernehmen könnte:

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------

